# Honda HSS928 AT Skids ?



## Brian DiSalvo (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm new to the forum and am glad I found such a great group. I have a Honda HSS928 blower which I barely used the past 2 winters in SE Pennsylvania. My issue seems to be that when clearing my concrete sidewalk the blower has a mind of its own. It grabs the concrete walk at the expansions joints and throws the machine all over the place.

I spent the past 2 hours looking at the forum and my head is spinning. I've read about the new Honda skids 06769-V45-A00, Amorskids from Bob. Found his website snowblowerskids.com and then there is fall line skids. My factory skids are on the rear of the auger housing. I think the skids are causing the described problem. I want to love the blower but at this time I find it to be a handfull. 

Any input on what skids are BEST. I know this is opening a can of worms. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda now offers side UHMW skids. Look in the Honda section, there is a thread about it. Or you can also use regular metal side skids. Go to any Honda OPE website and look for skids for a Honda HSS928AW/AWD, they can also be used on tracked units.


----------



## Brian DiSalvo (Mar 8, 2018)

I mentioned the new Honda skids in my post and are considering them. What opinions do we have on the issue?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This are the metal side skids that can be used as well

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/76728-v45-a20/skid-auger

*76728-V45-A20*


----------



## Brian DiSalvo (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just discovered these yesterday... Look very promising and you can't beat the price!



tabora said:


> Another neat possibility: 76153-736-000 Honda Snowblower/Snow thrower skid/shoe replacement $9.75 + $3.99 shipping
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/76153-736-...skid-shoe-replacement-NEW-STYLE-/173184019628
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Sounds like the Armorskids are what you need. They excel in the conditions you have, that being uneven surfaces. Regular type skids added to the side of the auger housing can catch on surface irregularities and you'll be back to square one.


----------



## Brian DiSalvo (Mar 8, 2018)

Freddy Ford said:


> Sounds like the Armorskids are what you need. They excel in the conditions you have, that being uneven surfaces. Regular type skids added to the side of the auger housing can catch on surface irregularities and you'll be back to square one.


Thanks


----------

